# Anyone ever have a CT Scan?



## DeniseW (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to have one tomorrow and I'm nervous. I've been having continuous bad headaches for over a week now and they suggested I get one. I'm nervous


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't be nervous. They're very quick, and it will be ok. I've had a couple, and while I wouldn't want to do them recreationally, they're not terrible.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup, had one after a weird seizure..nothin to it..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had bunches, unfortunately but they're really no big deal. Yours may or may not be with contrast which means they may or may not give you an IV of something that gets picked up by the machine better. (It's fairly common to do with contrast for abdominal CT's; don't know about head ones, unfortunately).

You lay on a table and the table slides into a huge doughnut thingee. They'll have you hold still, it'll take its pictures and then you'll be done. 

Good luck with your headaches, Denise. Here's hoping they're just garden variety headaches. I'll be thinking of you, wishing you a boring experience with extremely dull results.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had a few CT scans over the years, all but one in connection with the abdominal blood clot I had two years ago. It's true, they're no big deal. If they give you a hideous contrast "shake" to drink, ask if they have an alternative. In my case, they offered me a fruity, clear liquid instead of the two gross, large shakes I was initially given. 

During the last scan, the technician told me that being very nervous during the procedure increases the chances of having an allergic reaction to the contrast/IV solution, so all the more reason to remain calm. Vickie, have you ever heard of this before? I had the technician explain why that would happen, but I can't remember what he said. I was plenty scared during the scan, if only because I was so worried about what they would find.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 20, 2007)

A couple of links:

CT Scan Guide

Mayo Clinic CT Scan Info


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 20, 2007)

Frankie said:


> During the last scan, the technician told me that being very nervous during the procedure increases the chances of having an allergic reaction to the contrast/IV solution, so all the more reason to remain calm. Vickie, have you ever heard of this before? I had the technician explain why that would happen, but I can't remember what he said. I was plenty scared during the scan, if only because I was so worried about what they would find.



Never heard of that before but it probably has to do with the adrenaline released when you're nervous; it has a tendency to increase metabolic rate -- that's the only explanation I have off the top of my head. But.. I mean... how much control do you have during something like that? What I thought was weird in my case was that they made me (made me! hah!) take Xanax for my PET-CT. They said that since it's nearly a full hour of scanning, it's harder than you'd think to hold still so they have you take it so you relax more. Worked for me -- I slept through the whole thing!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Vickie. I'm also going to see what, if anything, I can Google about the allergic reaction thing.

As for what I said before about drinking a contrast solution, I realized that wouldn't come into play since the OP is talking about a head CT scan. I had a head scan about 15 years ago, and I did receive an IV contrast. (First they scanned with no contrast, then rescanned with contrast.)


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Thanks, Vickie. I'm also going to see what, if anything, I can Google about the allergic reaction thing.
> 
> As for what I said before about drinking a contrast solution, I realized that wouldn't come into play since the OP is talking about a head CT scan. I had a head scan about 15 years ago, and I did receive an IV contrast. (First they scanned with no contrast, then rescanned with contrast.)



it is very rare when someone has an allergic reaction to it. My son had it a few times. Just relax when you are taking the CT scan. You are going to do great! You are going to see that there is nothing to worry about. *HUGS*


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

Have had a few. The worst part is having to wait while the dye gets through your system. It's a breeze, don't worry.


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 20, 2007)

They made me drink like a huge amount of this liquid when I had to have an abdominal one at the ER. I told them I couldnt, they said I must, i drank almost all of it, and then vomitted.

So then they had to give it to me via IV. It made me feel like i was peeing my pants. Warm and tingly down there and it really felt wet, They told me i ouwld feel that way, but I didnt believe them, I even reached down to be SURE I hadnt made in my pants, but nope. 

Hope everything came out alright!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 20, 2007)

I had one done of my lungs about five years ago. It was no problem at all, I didn't have to drink anything, - I was about 290lbs at the time and it wasn't anything made specially for larger people and I fitted fine. The only thing that I didnt like was lying flat on my back on it, as I feel uncomfortable lying like that with no pillow under my head.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had two CT scans - 

The first one was in 1987 when I was diagnosed with Bell's palsy (paralysis of half my face. My doctor was pretty sure that a sinus infection had triggered the palsy, but he wanted to make sure there wasn't a tumor or something putting pressure on the nerves. (It turned out to be the sinus infection.)

The second one was in 2004, about two weeks after I was in a motor vehicle accident. I was taking a shower on a Sunday morning - I tipped my head back to get my hair wet, and a sharp pain shot up from the back of my neck all the way to my forehead and triggered a horrible headache. When I got out of the shower, I told Sandie and she made me go to the E/R to be sure I hadn't had a stroke. They did a CT scan, which came back negative.

Both times, the technicians told me to relax. And both times I was so relaxed, I fell asleep inside the CT machine.

It doesn't hurt and it can be very restful. Just go and have it done, and don't worry.


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 20, 2007)

had it done, not too bad except they couldn't for the life of them find a vein so they dug around a bit and now I'm all bruised up but other than that, piece of cake. Now I play the waiting game to see if I'll live or not....


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 20, 2007)

Glad it went well for you, Denise. 

I just had one two weeks ago when I was admitted to the hospital for pancreatitis.. and I have to have another next Friday as a follow up. It was easy, as you now know!  

I have to (had to, as well) drink Bari-Cat, it tastes like a bad/thick Orange Julius... bleck. Much better really cold though, and I think drinking it with a straw helps. 

I was unable to have the contrast IV at all because of my veins. I had an IV in but it was with a 24 gauge needle (2nd smallest pedi needle I guess) and they couldn't get the dye in fast enough with that size needle. 

I was lucky in that I guess for what they needed to see on me, the baricat was enough to work fine. 

And I had no issue with my weight on it, if anyone is wondering.. I told them 420 and they didn't even blink.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2007)

Good to hear the procedure went well...and I will keep you in my thoughts for the rest of it


----------

